# Buy watch on Kickstarter



## Bernd Bolg (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi everyone

I am looking for a watch that I can wear with my suit. Since automatic watches are too thick it shout be a quartz movement and max. 8mm thin. So I took a look at Daniel Wellington and Kapten & Son, however, they only have mineral glass and Asian movements (I know the Japan movement of Daniel Wellington is good, but I would like to have a swiss one ;D). Now a Friend of mine is absolutely excited about these Styrman & Crew watches. They have a swiss movement and sapphire glass while the design is almost the same.

At the moment, they have a Kickstarter campaign running https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/759770222/minimalistic-watches-high-quality-components-from where the watches are much cheaper. However, I don't have any experience with Kickstarter. Is Kickstarter trustworthy and will I definitely get my watch? By now the campaign seems to be on a good way to reach its goal..

Thank you

Bernd


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Get a suit with wider sleeves, works fine for me. :yes:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

They really do think we are m!#=. :angry:


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

Did i get it correctly...

They will give me 100+ euro to wear this watch or what :huh:

Coz I am not paying for that toy :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Velizark0 said:


> Did i get it correctly...
> 
> They will give me 100+ euro to wear this watch or what :huh:
> 
> Coz I am not paying for that toy :laugh:


 You mean to say you actually looked. :rofl:


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> You mean to say you actually looked. :rofl:


 You never know when you'll get 100 euro for free


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bernd Bolg said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am looking for a watch that I can wear with my suit. Since automatic watches are too thick it shout be a quartz movement and max. 8mm thin. So I took a look at Daniel Wellington and Kapten & Son, however, they only have mineral glass and Asian movements (I know the Japan movement of Daniel Wellington is good, but I would like to have a swiss one ;D). Now a Friend of mine is absolutely excited about these Styrman & Crew watches. They have a swiss movement and sapphire glass while the design is almost the same.
> 
> ...


 Your friend obviously gets excited very easily as most of these kickstarter watches are nothing special and loads of people are trying to make a quick profit from them.

You mention that this one has a Swiss movement but just do a google search and you will find that the movements costs in the £10 to £15 region. Nothing wrong with them but also nothing to get excited about unless it is your friend who is trying to flog these things.

Go into Argos or H Samuel and ytou will find plenty of cheap quartz watches from established brands and with warranties you can rely on. Bit of a no brainer really. :biggrin:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bernd :rofl:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks like overpriced tat to me. Never had a Ronda quartz that was anywhere near hitting the second markers.

Nice try but you have crashd and bernd, my friend (with credit due to relaxer7...)


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Look where the date window is :laugh:


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

oh a kickstarter thread from someone with hardly any posts...thats a first


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

We ought to set it up like the anti carjacking mechanism in South Africa, post on this site with your crap and flames will emanate from your office chair, right in the middle of the seat!.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi everyone

I am looking for a watch that I can wear with my underpants. Since I am too thick, 8mm is a bit thin. So I took a look at old Wellington gaitors and Colonel Bogey & Son, however, they only have silage and bowel movements (I know the ruminant movement of Daniel Wellington is good, but I would like to have a quick one ;D). Now a Friend of mine is absolutely excited about these Shyster & Screwed watches. They have a rapid bowel movement and Japanese grass while the design is almost insane. :crazy5vh:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am looking for a watch that I can wear with my underpants. Since I am too thick, 8mm is a bit thin. So I took a look at old Wellington gaitors and Colonel Bogey & Son, however, they only have silage and bowel movements (I know the ruminant movement of Daniel Wellington is good, but I would like to have a quick one ;D). Now a Friend of mine is absolutely excited about these Shyster & Screwed watches. They have a rapid bowel movement and Japanese grass while the design is almost insane. :crazy5vh:


 Exciting range from Imodium would suit you perfectly. :laugh:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

No never - they're bog standard !


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Exciting range from Imodium would suit you perfectly. :laugh:


 What kind of movement do they produce. Do they have a flyback feature?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> What kind of movement do they produce. Do they have a flyback feature?


 Think your getting confused with plating artytime: my suggestion prevents staining. :yes:


----------



## myrolexuk (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks a decent made watch but like other said its nothing special they have not even got much to say as a brand . Probably china sourced made in germany like other watches have been.

and offering a limited edition of something that's not a high end recognised brand at the moment means nothing unless in 5 10 years time they take of and you very lucky

For the 100 to 200 mark best watch is probably a rotary but did not look to see todays prices .


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

WRENCH said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am looking for a watch that I can wear with my underpants. Since I am too thick, 8mm is a bit thin. So I took a look at old Wellington gaitors and Colonel Bogey & Son, however, they only have silage and bowel movements (I know the ruminant movement of Daniel Wellington is good, but I would like to have a quick one ;D). Now a Friend of mine is absolutely excited about these Shyster & Screwed watches. They have a rapid bowel movement and Japanese grass while the design is almost insane. :crazy5vh:


 Have a look at U-Bend. Nice and big but you'll need to be flush with cash (which coincidently is exactly what you'll be doing if you back the original poster's campaign).


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, spam, makes nice fritters 

I do *NOT* have Humble Opinions :tumbleweed:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Who needs polywatch when there's so many pledges????


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

WRENCH said:


> Get a suit with wider sleeves, works fine for me. :yes:


 My shirt maker makes one sleeve slightly wider for me :clap: (well he is Italian and wears a PAM).


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Well the box looks nice.......

Seeing the girl pretending to be a watchmaker made me chuckle though :laugh:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Jesus, what a waste of my precious time it was to look at that link. It's just rubbish.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Not a complete waste of time, I found this pearler...










:laugh:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Seikotherapy said:


> Not a complete waste of time, I found this pearler...
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


 I *am* in command ...........of my own wallets destiny, now bugger off!!!!!


----------



## Apostol (Mar 9, 2017)

You should take a look at Brathwait watches, not sure though if they started as a Kickstarter campaign.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"with sustainable attitude"

that's nice.

I wonder what it means...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

WTF does "with sustainable attitude" mean?

Oh, does that refer to the OP's BS story about "my friend heard about this watch" and inquiry into kickstarter? Because the rank smell of insincerity tends to disperse once I've flushed the toilet.

OP never even came back to reply. Y'know, if you're going to market this way, you ought to at least engage and participate in the forum communities for a few days or weeks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Chromejob said:


> OP never even came back to reply. *Y'know, if you're going to market this way, you ought to at least engage and participate in the forum communities for a few days or weeks.*


 This is spot-on ^ :yes:

I thought the Kickstarter section on the forum was quite a good idea at first, but too many of them just want a quick and free plug, before moving on without even responding to our comments. Not exactly in the spirit of the forum, and I'm beginning to wonder if it's worth allowing them in here at all, or if they should be treated as spammers. The very least they should be doing is making a donation to Roy for the use of his bandwidth, or offering up a working sample for members to try out in the real world.

In the meantime, maybe we should be tearing them to shreds with brutally honest reviews, instead of trying to be helpful :laughing2dw:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> This is spot-on ^ :yes:
> 
> I thought the Kickstarter section on the forum was quite a good idea at first, but too many of them just want a quick and free plug, before moving on without even responding to our comments. Not exactly in the spirit of the forum, and I'm beginning to wonder if it's worth allowing them in here at all, or if they should be treated as spammers. The very least they should be doing is making a donation to Roy for the use of his bandwidth, or offering up a working sample for members to try out in the real world.
> 
> In the meantime, maybe we should be tearing them to shreds with brutally honest reviews, instead of trying to be helpful :laughing2dw:


 +1


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the sub-section works as a ghetto to shunt their drivel to where it doesn't distract from other topic threads. I just looked in this morning while watching a severe spring storm (with one inch hail!) blew by outside.

T'is either that, or kill the threads and ban them. But the former is probably less work for the mods.

I just think it's pitiful that people jump onto discussion communities to … advertise. If one of these dolts REALLY wanted to make some sales, erm raise some cash, they'd JOIN IN and participate. In the mid 90s I berated e-j-mail (spam) as treating the Internet means for conversation as a one-way advertising medium, which was stupid and parasitic. It continues 20 yrs later as this idiocy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Newton watches (May 4, 2017)

You must also remember that apart from buying a watch, you also kind of helping out these guys start something and if I may say from what I saw after looking around, some of these Watches on Kickstarter are not that bad.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Newton watches said:


> You must also remember that apart from buying a watch, you also kind of helping out these guys start something and if I may say from what I saw after looking around, some of these Watches on Kickstarter are not that bad.


So says ... who are you again? You just joined. Are you a watchmaker, a watch seller, a … dare I ask … a Kickstarter watch entrepreneur?


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Chromejob said:


> So says ... who are you again? You just joined. Are you a watchmaker, a watch seller, a … dare I ask … a Kickstarter watch entrepreneur?


 Once again the silence is deafening 

I think we should give them (the OP and him) a poke eh,, just to wake them up?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So we buy old fishing boats in Bali and then make boxes to send out our watches in? What's the carbon footprint of that as a miles thing?

Ho hum stick it up yer - - -

Mind you I never knew that the forty odd years I wore suits to work - automatic watches were too thick :bash: you learn summat new every day :thumbsup:


----------



## Kev7950 (Sep 5, 2017)

Strange, I wouldn't trust pledging money on kickstarter, afraid of losing my hard earned cash. I say strange, as I have quite happily paid it to someone in China. Not all Chinese watches deserve the poor reputation they have heaped on them because of the mass produced tat that many manufacturers turn out, I know this to be true. So I should be applying similar thought processes to kickstarter watches, you pays your money and you takes a chance. But the thing is, with so many Kickstarter projects, it's a lot of money, surrounded by hype and ambiguity. I am never sure where I stand, could I end up losing out?

Does anyone else have these concerns ?


----------



## Molly Kross (Sep 29, 2017)

Bernd Bolg said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am looking for a watch that I can wear with my suit. Since automatic watches are too thick it shout be a quartz movement and max. 8mm thin. So I took a look at Daniel Wellington and Kapten & Son, however, they only have mineral glass and Asian movements (I know the Japan movement of Daniel Wellington is good, but I would like to have a swiss one ;D). Now a Friend of mine is absolutely excited about these Styrman & Crew watches. They have a swiss movement and sapphire glass while the design is almost the same.
> 
> ...


 Dear Bernd,

couple of friends of mine have already bought watches through kickstarter. It is a good space for the company boost and also a good opportunity for people to get some products for a good price. However, I would definitely check their social media and try to get more information about the company, especially about what direction they want go. Currently I am looking at Hirwill and Nordgreen. https://nordgreen.com/ Of course you cannot expect the watches on kickstarter to be of premium quality.

Best,

Molly.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1644913237/hirwill-watches-watches-inspired-by-nature?ref=nav_search


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Molly Kross said:


> Of course you cannot expect the watches on kickstarter to be of premium quality.


 :swoon:


----------



## Hussle (Jun 26, 2017)

Can't believe some of the dross that comes out of some people.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Kev7950 said:


> Strange, I wouldn't trust pledging money on kickstarter, afraid of losing my hard earned cash. I say strange, as I have quite happily paid it to someone in China. Not all Chinese watches deserve the poor reputation they have heaped on them because of the mass produced tat that many manufacturers turn out, I know this to be true. So I should be applying similar thought processes to kickstarter watches, you pays your money and you takes a chance. But the thing is, with so many Kickstarter projects, it's a lot of money, surrounded by hype and ambiguity. I am never sure where I stand, could I end up losing out?
> 
> Does anyone else have these concerns ?


 Yes. There is (or was) a very active thread on WUS about a Kickstarter campaign from a watch enthusiast, who apparently really did intend to get a great watch ... but he's a newbie, and set the price too low (according to a more experience watch producer who's sourced his watches from manufacturers in China), didn't set up QC safeguards, received watches that didn't match the design specs he'd promised, had to go back to China to get revised parts, was going to provide the replacement parts to his funders to have fitted locally (oops, the price of the watch just went up), blah blah blah. Either he or another also funded the seemingly same project with Indiegogo, either getting double-funding for each watch, or getting more funding to produce more watches or something ... well, who's in line first to get finished product?

It's a roulette game, from my perspective, and we know the odds are slanted to The House more on that table than any other casino game. I don't think these crowdsourced projects necessarily put funders in the driver's seat. It puts them in teh boobie seat. Crowdfunding film productions like Veronica Mars or MST3K is something different. But as a way to buy a product that has as yet not been produced ... the old adage I heard here on TWF first applies, "buy the seller, then the watch." If you don't know much about the project lead, then you are giving away your money. Maybe you'll get a watch, maybe not ... and just maybe, you'll get something like what was described. But I wouldn't hold your breath. Seems "boutique" watches on crowdsourcing are the latest scam. Using curated photos, lush language, and lots of fluff, each project looks marvelous, but the end product may not even be worth the money spent (compared with routine manufacturing and sales channels).


----------



## customizedial (Aug 5, 2017)

Bernd Bolg said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I am looking for a watch that I can wear with my suit. Since automatic watches are too thick it shout be a quartz movement and max. 8mm thin. So I took a look at Daniel Wellington and Kapten & Son, however, they only have mineral glass and Asian movements (I know the Japan movement of Daniel Wellington is good, but I would like to have a swiss one ;D). Now a Friend of mine is absolutely excited about these Styrman & Crew watches. They have a swiss movement and sapphire glass while the design is almost the same.
> 
> ...


 Hi Bernd, our watch campaign just launched on KickStarter. And Apollo is a regulator watch inspired by space.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/537851133/apollo-the-regulator-watch-inspired-by-space/

I think you will like it.


----------

